# Gorgeous 7yo girl lookin for a new home



## SassyH (Aug 18, 2009)

Hello all.
One of my friends has taken on her mums gorgeous black girl Tilly (7years old), but unfortunately Tilly has taken to protecting the garden and house and has driven out the resident cat, Monty.
Tilly loves sitting on laps for cuddles, on her own terms, and is used to living with dogs. She eats well and hasn't ever had any medical troubles, but she is not microchipped. She would make a great companion in a home where she is the only cat. 
Please contact me for any info. Just seeking a loving home for this girlie.


----------



## SassyH (Aug 18, 2009)

No one interested in this gorgeous, affectionate girl? I have pics, message
me if you want to have a look


----------



## SassyH (Aug 18, 2009)

What is making people overlook this girlie? Let me know so it can be sorted.


----------

